# I have pulled the trigger!



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Finally. After almost two years of trying to decide on the frame that will make my ultimate dream bike, I have pulled the trigger and ordered a 2008 Extreme Power in the best Colnago color ever (arguably) - ST01. I will be replacing a 2004 C-50 that I purchsed used and have been riding for about a year now. I LOVE my C-50, but I wanted something with all the same qualities plus a little stiffer feeling. In addition, I have liked the ST01 color so much since it came out last year that I really couldn't call any other color a "dream bike". I also considered the EPS frame, but eventually decided I don't like the oversized headtube look on an otherwise classically proportioned lugged Colnago. Not to mention the additional cost and colors of the EPS. 

I ordered my EP from a US mail order company that has closeout costs on several sizes and colors of the EP and C-50. They must have bought up a batch of leftover 08s or something. It was a GREAT DEAL - even better than anything I've seen overseas. Looks like they are selling them fast. No more fishing eBay for a size/color/condition that may never show up! I'll share pics at some point...


----------



## kvn371 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Who, who, who?*

What is the name of the mail order company? Can you provide a link?



KennyG said:


> Finally. After almost two years of trying to decide on the frame that will make my ultimate dream bike, I have pulled the trigger and ordered a 2008 Extreme Power in the best Colnago color ever (arguably) - ST01. I will be replacing a 2004 C-50 that I purchsed used and have been riding for about a year now. I LOVE my C-50, but I wanted something with all the same qualities plus a little stiffer feeling. In addition, I have liked the ST01 color so much since it came out last year that I really couldn't call any other color a "dream bike". I also considered the EPS frame, but eventually decided I don't like the oversized headtube look on an otherwise classically proportioned lugged Colnago. Not to mention the additional cost and colors of the EPS.
> 
> I ordered my EP from a US mail order company that has closeout costs on several sizes and colors of the EP and C-50. They must have bought up a batch of leftover 08s or something. It was a GREAT DEAL - even better than anything I've seen overseas. Looks like they are selling them fast. No more fishing eBay for a size/color/condition that may never show up! I'll share pics at some point...


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

*Congrats*

I bought one last year and truly love it. Here's mine:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1412923#poststop


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

The website is: BackcountryOutlet.com - they are based in UT.

EPs for $3119 and C-50s for $2939. Both with free regular ground shipping. This is by far the best US retail deal I have seen in 2 years of shopping Colnagos (aside from individual eBay sales). They had 2 EPs in my size/desired color 4 days ago and they are both gone now. I am glad I didn't wait...


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Dude, don't tell people about Backcountry.... I'm have to wait till I get paid next week to buy the one I want from them


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Steve D said:


> I bought one last year and truly love it. Here's mine:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1412923#poststop


Sweet color scheme. I usually prefer more clearcoat than paint, but your color scheme is an exception. Is that a Toupe saddle?


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

KennyG said:


> Sweet color scheme. I usually prefer more clearcoat than paint, but your color scheme is an exception. Is that a Toupe saddle?


When I posted this, I thought the ST01 color scheme was the Saronni color scheme like mine. Sorry to hijack your post.

As for your question. Yes it's a Toupe saddle, but I replaced it with an Arione. I'm 195 pounds and the Toupe cracked (twice) under my weight ... although I like to think it cracked under my power ;-)


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The only EP they have in ST01 is a 52, which is a cm smaller than my C50. I guess that is somewhat fortunate because I would probably get a beating in my sleep if I bought an EP right now.

Congrats on the new frame, and post pics when you are done. I'm working on building up my ST01 C50 right now. I fell in love with the STIT paint scheme, and really fell in love with the ST01.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> The only EP they have in ST01 is a 52, which is a cm smaller than my C50. I guess that is somewhat fortunate because I would probably get a beating in my sleep if I bought an EP right now.
> 
> Congrats on the new frame, and post pics when you are done. I'm working on building up my ST01 C50 right now. I fell in love with the STIT paint scheme, and really fell in love with the ST01.


What are you building your C50 with? I am going to use a 2008 Campy Record 10-speed group with Shamal Ultra wheels. I still have to buy a few items like the headset & seatpost. I am going to try to take some pics of the frame this weekend...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I have everything I need right now, but am trying to find an airbrush artist to do a little work on the bars. Essentially, I am going the same route as you with 2008 Campy Record 10. Seatpost is Campy Record. Saddle is Prologo C One 30. The bars and cages are Cinelli Rams. Initially, the wheels will be Campy Eurus, but I am planning on builing up a set of Mavic GEL 280's with a Powertap rear hub and a Campy Record front hub. I'll also have a spare set of Zipp 202's laying around that I could use, but probably will not.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

KennyG said:


> What are you building your C50 with? I am going to use a 2008 Campy Record 10-speed group with Shamal Ultra wheels. I still have to buy a few items like the headset & seatpost. I am going to try to take some pics of the frame this weekend...



ooooh would love to see some shots with the Shamals mounted, I have an EP on the way and are seriously comtemplating some Shamals.:blush2:


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

corky said:


> ooooh would love to see some shots with the Shamals mounted, I have an EP on the way and are seriously comtemplating some Shamals.:blush2:


I have ridden the Shamals. They are really smooth, and they seem to roll faster than my Mavics. They are also extremely light. I will eventually post pics of my finished build, but that may not be for a month or so. I am planning on just posting pics of the frame first.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

IME shamals are way overrated and over priced. They are stiff vertically but dont add much stiffness laterally over a well built standard 32 hole rim. They are not that much lighter than Eurus or even Zondas and basically use the same hub internals, spokes and rims. Carbon hubs on the shamal, steel spokes on the Zondas and more drilling on the rim on the shamals. 

All of these wheels will be a pain in the rear if you ever break a spoke to get a replacement or crack a rim or eyelet, etc. The best thing they have going for them are the legendary Campagnolo loose ball bearing in the hubs. But you can get those in Record hubs and build a stiffer, lighter, more aerodynamic and replaceable wheel for hundreds of $ less. 

My Ti Shamals lasted on my bike less than a month. Sold 'em for more than I paid.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll agree with you. I built up a set of Record hubs on old school 1980's Record Strada rims and I think it might have cost me around $500 and the spokes can be replaced rather easily. You could even go with the aerodynamic Velocity rims and save a ton of money. I bought the Eurus wheels because I got them for a pretty good price, and bought some Khamsins because they were $170. Otherwise, I would build my own wheels. Using Mavic GEL 280's or Campy Record Crono's, you can build up a set of wheels around 1,200 grams, for around $700 or less, which is a lot cheaper and lighter than most of the wheel sets out there. What I do not understand is why we ever went away from these light weight rims and building up wheels, to buying pre-built wheels that aren't much better, if at all.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

You can blame that on the Mavic Heliums which were just gloried traditional spoked wheels that started the hole pre-made wheel thing.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Way to get me pumped up about my Shamals guys...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What are friends for. Honestly, I haven't really been impressed with my Eurus wheels, and doubt I will ever buy another set of Campy wheels unless they are Boras or Hyperons. Even there, I prefer to build up my own Zipp rims so that I can service them for as long as they last.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

KennyG said:


> Way to get me pumped up about my Shamals guys...



Bah.. dont listen to the haters.. I got 2008 shamals and they are a fine set of wheels. When I first started riding I had built my own wheels but they never seem to look as slick as a prebuilt. I have never had problems with shamals, mavics , electrons, protons and now neutron ultra. I remember the good ol days of athenas, moscows, velocity, CXP30s with record hubs but stainless spokes is a bit of yawn really. It gets to a point where it not really is about performance but aesthetic.

The shamals are fast, light and IMO the best looking med. profile wheels on the market. Sure there are always better wheels out there but how do you define better is really subjective.

Just enjoy and if looks good on your bike go with it.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Shamals are not fast aerodynamically, not sitff, they do look cool and are reasonably light. 

27.8 watts consumed at 50 km/hr for Eurus/Shamal vs 23 watts for Boras and the like. (for reference another alloy rimmed wheel was 24.9 watts for Am Classic 420s) 
https://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-15505311.html

They are also not laterally stiff. Shamals 47 front/42 rear N/mm

Even the Sciroccos beat them at 56 front / 51 rear N/mm

https://accel6.mettre-put-idata.ove...e-de-donnees/rigidit-_lat-rale_roues_2008.gif

Conclusion was "Basically, only heavy riders, or racers looking for extreme performance need stiffness at all cost. Over 80kg, the racer should focus on wheels over 40N/mm of lateral stiffness"

The Shamal Ultra at 42N/mm rear woudl therefore not be optimal for riders over 175 lbs.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I have ridden my Shamals for a few hundered miles and can say with no hesitation that they feel smoother, lighter, and stiffer than my Mavic Ksyriums (also good wheels). If anything, I have wondered if the Shamals are too stiff for me at 150lbs and a climber rather than a sprinter. I can't imagine needing anything stiffer based on my size and riding style...


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Enough about wheels. Here is my new frame.


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

WoW - niiiiccccce. Now I gotta wipe my drool off the keyboard!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Very nice  That paint is killer. I would have gotten that color if they had one in my size. But, I like my EITA a lot too.

Did yours come with the fork compression plug? Mine didn't. But, I just picked up a specialized one from my shop... like $10.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is that a 52, 53, 54, or 50 sloping? If I had to guess, I would go with a 54 or 50 sloping because the headtube looks just slightly larger than the one on my C50.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is that a 52, 53, 54, or 50 sloping? If I had to guess, I would go with a 54 or 50 sloping because the headtube looks just slightly larger than the one on my C50.


Thanks. It is a 54 standard.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Corndog said:


> Very nice  That paint is killer. I would have gotten that color if they had one in my size. But, I like my EITA a lot too.
> 
> Did yours come with the fork compression plug? Mine didn't. But, I just picked up a specialized one from my shop... like $10.


Thanks. Mine came with the star nut that goes in the steerer tube. Is the compression plug something different?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is nice to know. If you are ever in Maryland, we can swap bikes on a ride to see if either of us would like to buy one like the other's. Granted, the bikes would look pretty much the same since mine is a 53 traditional in ST01.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> That is nice to know. If you are ever in Maryland, we can swap bikes on a ride to see if either of us would like to buy one like the other's. Granted, the bikes would look pretty much the same since mine is a 53 traditional in ST01.


I am actually currently riding a C-50 (in NL04). I love my c-50, and I am going to see if I can talk my wife into letting me keep them both! If not, it will be on ebay this year.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Compression plug*

Kenny,

If what you put in your fork doesn't look like the compression plug in the picture, ask your retailer to get you one asap. Colnago compression plugs are longer than most with a substantial surface area of interaction inside the steerer tube allowing for less flex and a reduced likelyhood that the steerer is crushed by the stem. The pic is of a compression plug for the C75 fork on an '08 Extreme Power.

P.S. to all; Career shift means that I am selling a few Colnagos (unfortunately for me, but good for you). One is listed in the classifieds already. PM for details on it or the others.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

That does look like what came with my fork, but I will double check it against your pic. Thanks for the info.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Kenny .....post somee pics of it built up....... I'm waiting for an EP in AM00 (54 non-sloping)and it is KILLIN':blush2: me..... some pics would relieve some of the angst!


----------



## royd (Dec 15, 2008)

I pulled the trigger this weekend also on a C-50, ST01, 54 traditional. I should see this baby in 12 long weeks!
I wanted to put on some Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR wheels but I am told that there are issues with the record 11s chain and this wheelset. May go back to my original plan of putting on some shamals.
11 weeks, 6 days, 5 hours and 19 minutes to go!


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Royd, I'm having a similar dilema myself..... Shamal, Fulcrum racing 1 or bite a (big) bullet and get some carbon rimmed wheels, maybe Reynolds 32c ULs........I want to avoid Mavic as I got my arse burned with the R-SYS


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I guess I didn't convince you on the ST02 paint scheme. Where did you order the frame from Roy? It must have been from someplace overseas because I don't think the US distributor can get them. Let me know if you want some help building it up and/or if you want to get together for a ride once you get yours done. Tax season should be over for me by then, and the nice warm weather should be here.


----------



## royd (Dec 15, 2008)

Fabsroman,
I spent a lot of time trying to decide between the ST01 & ST02. In the end I feel that a white bike is harder to keep clean, so on that note I went with the ST01. 

I purchased the frameset and Record 11s group set from Maestro, delivery time 12 weeks. Over the next few months I will pick up the other components. I am hoping to find some good components/buys at the Westminister swap meet next month.

When I get this frameset I will definately take you up on your offer to help with the building up this bike.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The only tool I don't have for an 11 speed build is the super expensive chain tool. Who knows, in 3 months I might actually end up with one. LOL I'll have to make sure I build my frame up before yours gets here because we wouldn't want to mix them up in my garage. LOL


----------



## royd (Dec 15, 2008)

How much is the tool? Maybe we can share the cost of the tool.

Do you know anything about the Ambrosio Excellence rims? The bike shop that I am getting my C-50 fropm has recommeded the black Ambrosio Excellence rims w/ black Record hubs and black Sapim ss spokes.

Would love to hear your thoughts on this choice.

Roy


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm not a clincher guy except for MTB's and a CAAD5 that I keep at my inlaws in Florida. As far as Ambrosio is concerned, last year I thought about building up a set of Ambrosio Montreal tubulars with the light green stickers on Campy Record hubs with black Sapim spokes for my Bianchi FG Light, but ended up not building up a set of training wheels for it since my Cristallo was my main training bike. Instead, I just put my Zipp 303's on the Bianchi. I was also thinking about building up a set of Ambrosion Crono tubulars on a front Record hub and rear PowerTap with black Sapim spokes for my C50, but I am going to go with some old school Campy Record Crono rims that weigh 305 each, with a silver Tune hub up front, silver Sapim CX spokes, and a silver 28 hole PowerTap in the rear.

If you are looking to build a set of everyday wheels, I think the Ambrosio Excellence rims with black Record hubs (i.e., the only color they come in), and black Sapim CX Ray spokes will be awesome.

My Cristallo has some old school Record Strada hard anodized rims built with Record hubs and DT Swiss Revolution spokes and they have been awesome wheels. Now, they are 36 hole wheels, they are bomb proof, and they are super comfortable.


----------

